# Dead Shorting Spec Packs



## BigMike84 (Jun 18, 2004)

How do you dead short a spec pack? And how long should they be that way for because I'm storing for the winter.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

no i would not recomend it... you can not properly discharge the pack to do it...


----------



## BigMike84 (Jun 18, 2004)

if deadshorting is not the way to go. what is the best way to store them for the winter and still have them charge well in the spring/summer?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

charge and discharge them every 2-3 weeks.. do a cycle. or just charge them and use whatever you have to discharge them... this unfortunatley is the only good way...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I just use a male deans plug with the wire end bent and soldered together make sure you get them down to zero first.The only problem with spec packs is they lose runtime very guickly when dead shorted.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Dead shorting is the way to go for long term storage. It will eliminate memory and increase voltage. 

The best way to do it is put the pack on the lights for atleast 12 hours. Then make a loop between the positive and negative tabs on a male deans connector. Connect the deans to the pack and let it sit for the winter. When you go to use it again, charge it at 1 amp for about 30 minutes. Then up the charge to 4 amps. Set delta peak at 60mV. Next charge will be at 5 amps. Next charge will be at 6 amps, and you should be ready to go for the next season.


----------



## bst (Jun 20, 2002)

I've never tried it myself, but a few guys at the track dead short batterys after leaving them on a battery tray for 12 hours. I've been told this will take the batteries down to absolute zero.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Spec packs are stick packs and you can not put them in a tray.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

BigMike84 said:


> How do you dead short a spec pack? And how long should they be that way for because I'm storing for the winter.


Best thing you can do is to sell them and buy new ones next summer. Bigger and better by then I'm sure  .


----------

